# Beretta 92 F-2nd time on the range



## draak (May 28, 2011)

Took my Beretta 92 F to the range for the 2nd time. The first time there, shooting was very bad. Missed the bulls eye by 6 to 8 inches to the left. Nothing I did was satisfactory. I had other pistols with me and was not having a problem with them, only the Beretta. I did not want to believe that the gun was that bad. Later as I thought about it, I figured it had to be my grip. When compared to my other guns, I could see the grip shape was very different on the Beretta from what I am use to. I purchased a Pachmayr grip W/FG and put them on. Went to the range today and put a box into the center of the target with no problem at all. Like they say," It's all in the wrist." :mrgreen:


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad you improved your shots

How is the reliability on the 92f so far? I shot my friends the other day whose had his for a while and had acouple jams (think it might be the clip)?


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I bought the gun used and have only run 2 boxes through it. So far so good. No Jams.


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Glad you found a cure. I love mine.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Grip is important. Below is a link to a clip of Todd Jarrett on grip, trigger finger position and stance. Hit the pause immediately at the beginning when he starts shooting. Notice how his trigger finger and strong thumb are parallel to each other, the handgun is centered in his strong hand and the entire backstrap is covered with his strong hand. Also notice the support hand is on the grip and not on top of his strong hand.

‪Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting.‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

C1 said:


> Grip is important. Below is a link to a clip of Todd Jarrett on grip, trigger finger position and stance. Hit the pause immediately at the beginning when he starts shooting. Notice how his trigger finger and strong thumb are parallel to each other, the handgun is centered in his strong hand and the entire backstrap is covered with his strong hand. Also notice the support hand is on the grip and not on top of his strong hand.
> 
> ‪Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting.‬‏ - YouTube


Thanks for the video clip. I am 75 and have been shooting since I was 10 and I still learned alot from that clip. So thanks again.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

draak said:


> Thanks for the video clip. I am 75 and have been shooting since I was 10 and I still learned alot from that clip. So thanks again.


That is a very common statement, and I commend you on your good attitude. Too many feel they know it all, and that is a dangerous attitude IMO. There are many in the military, law enforcement and security who have received training for their job who were not taught the best form or techniques. There are several video clips of Todd Jarrett on Youtube. You can also order his DVD's from Blackhawk.


----------

